# Hi Guys



## scoops1515 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey guys just signed up and looking forward to the info that I'll probably take with me from this forum. 
I'm a personal trainer and always looking for new ideas so hope we can help each other out.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*scoops1515* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## Doublewide (Jul 11, 2010)

welcome bro, any questions about gear or cycles let me know. i can help ya out... check out the genxxlgear forum for contests and free prizes


----------

